# Your horses and their awkward moments...



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I wanna see them! I had so many pictures to choose from that I squished most of them in to a video so I didn't take up too much space here.

Sometimes.mp4 video by AngelaADDict - Photobucket

Show me your horses' less than stellar moments!


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

first picture.... "ahh holy crap you scared me mom!"
second picture.... "ahhhh strecthhhh"
third picture.... "okay are we done taking pics yet"


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

I wanted a close up, but this wasn't quite what I had in mind!












I think he got fed up of me taking his photo!











He definitely didn't want me to take his photo!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Maybe not so much "awkward" as funny...my girl enjoying the mister on the hose nozzel.


----------



## wildberryxX3 (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh, I have a few of these!










This is my friend's horse. He's SO lazy he has to snatch grass while he's down for a roll. He doesn't even roll OVER when he rolls. He has to stand up and go down on the other side. heehe! After I took this picture he looked at me like, "what??? I'm taking advantage of being down there!"










This is Kismet, a mare I worked with for a while. She was VERY embarassed about having Little Sister (the barn cat) on her back. Made for a cute picture though! 











And this is my boy Doc. And him.... well, he is just special. :lol:


----------



## Artemis (Apr 27, 2010)

That's Laser. He just has to make those faces


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

this is timmy he was a little upset after he droped some of his apple and the dog took it and we got the picture while we was licking his lips after he put his head on my stomach droping that apple ruined his whole day :lol:


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Hilarious, love them!

Wildberry, I wish I had my camera the other day. I went out the paddock to find my mum's little mare sprawled out in the out skirts of the hay roll, happily munching away on the hay.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Well this was the day Tess fell over in the float and ripped two back shoes off, stood on the nail and pierced a deep hole in thehoof sole.
Several X-rays and cuddles and carrots later she had a hoof abcess..porr baby 
She thought it was funny but there was NO WAY that i did!!!!!:?


----------



## bensmomma (Aug 18, 2010)

this is not so much funny but i think its neat how it looks like two horses with only one head lol







he really did not want them around me at that moment lol














yummy salt lol


----------



## erikaharmony (May 25, 2009)

This photo is funnier because shes got some pretty looking teeth


----------



## Xitania (Dec 25, 2009)

Ok here are my boys:

Xitan begging for food










Allernoast claims to be the boss


----------

